# Catfish for a 180 gallon aquarium?



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

I am recently getting interested in catfish I have a few growouts right now (walking cat fish and a channel cat) is there anyother catfish that can go into a 180 for life


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

pictus catfish
Raphael catfish

lots of options for smaller catfish


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Auchenoglanis occidentalis is one of my wish fish if I were to get a large enough tank or a big school of any of the larger synos would also be nice.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

_Dianema_ are cute.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would suggest the channel cat will grow too large, and eat anything that will fit into it's mouth, including other cats in the tank. It isn't really a tropical fish, since it is native to our northern waters including the Great Lakes.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Good call. Completely missed that.



BillD said:


> I would suggest the channel cat will grow too large, and eat anything that will fit into it's mouth, including other cats in the tank. It isn't really a tropical fish, since it is native to our northern waters including the Great Lakes.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

*channel*

yea I have a friend who has many very large tanks that I am going to give my channel when he gets to large


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well it's a tank buster and would need an eventual new home but Red Tail Catfish  I love them lol.

Lima Shovel Nosed catfish perhaps. Although I think they get to 3'


----------

